# Grandview in Buffalo this morning,



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's the pic he sent me at 5am. I told him to get a Deere but I should have stated tractor. LOL


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW! 

That is awesome....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I heard on the radio about 20 min. after you sent me that and couldnt belive it!

Thats still crazy


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

:laughing:

I saw on the news that they where getting pounded. I90 was backed up for close to 24 hours.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;1137302 said:


> I heard on the radio about 20 min. after you sent me that and couldnt belive it!
> 
> Thats still crazy


I thought you had enough problems, LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

He sent me a few today.....alot of snow fell there.....talk to him the day before and you could hear thunder in the background with the snow


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A couple more he sent me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;1137310 said:


> He sent me a few today.....alot of snow fell there.....talk to him the day before and you could hear thunder in the background with the snow


Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;1137324 said:


> Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


lol....he always told us how much he loved snow


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we all chip in to buy him a new computer for Christmas??payup


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope for them it wasn't the wet heavy mashed potatoe type snow. A lot of people say if you hear thunder you know your gona get waloped. I hope I never hear thunder in the winter LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DeVries;1137403 said:


> I hope for them it wasn't the wet heavy mashed potatoe type snow. A lot of people say if you hear thunder you know your gona get waloped. I hope I never hear thunder in the winter LOL


Lightning in the winter will scare the crap out of ya. We have had it several times in the last few years.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;1137414 said:


> Lightning in the winter will scare the crap out of ya. We have had it several times in the last few years.


We had thinder snow 3 years ago. I wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if there is a snow pusher on that dozer? Just a blade wouldn't push enough to justify the fuel!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;1137430 said:


> We had *thinder snow *3 years ago. I wouldn't mind seeing it again.


Holy s%&t..................thinder snow................is that anything like thunder snow cause that stuff will scare the crap out of ya


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I see he's eating well.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

toby4492;1137893 said:


> Holy s%&t..................thinder snow................is that anything like thunder snow cause that stuff will scare the crap out of ya


Its a type of snow thats really thin, kinda like cinder...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;1137900 said:


> I see he's eating well.


That's eating well for Buffalo. 


creativedesigns;1137921 said:


> Its a type of snow thats really thin, kinda like cinder...


You guys have anything better to do?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Think ebling makes a pull plow for that dozer?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DeVries;1137403 said:


> I hope for them it wasn't the wet heavy mashed potatoe type snow. A lot of people say if you hear thunder you know your gona get waloped. I hope I never hear thunder in the winter LOL


That dont look like nice fluffy snow.


----------

